# What kind of food/water dishes do you use?



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I've recently come up with the issue of my rat constantly knocking over her food dish and dumping her water bottle over. I want to find something heavier. So, what kind of food/water dishes do you use?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine are from petco and they flare out to the floor to prevent tipping. They're only like $2  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

I use ceramic (i think) dishes from petco or any pet shop. They work great and the larger ones are pretty heavy for a rat to move. I used to use a food dish that secured onto the side of the cage and didn't sit on the ground...kind of like a bird dish, but my ferrets would just scoop all the food everywhere! I also use a water bottle tha hangs outside the cage. You could get a few hooks to stabalize it to the cage. Or I recently found out that hair elastic bands work great if you cut them and tie them onto the cage. They are pretty snug on there and easy to replace. Good luck!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I use a hanging water bottle (hangs inside the cage), just the normal plastic kind you can get at any pet store with a metal holder. Sometimes my ratties will drip a good amount of water (I think they sometimes try to get more water out to clean their hands/faces with) but they can't spill it at all. For food I use a low, 2 inch diameter ceramic bowl. They could knock it over if they wanted, but they don't tend to. I also have a slightly larger bowl made for ferrets that I use as a water dish during playtime, and if it's on a flat surface they couldn't knock it over if they wanted to.

I definitely recommend ceramic for any bowls in their cages - nice and heavy, and if it's finished ceramic (most any you buy in stores will be) it's totally dishwasher safe and also really quick and easy to clean by hand.


----------



## thesmallerprint (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a water bottle that hangs outside of the cage as well. The food bowl is a ceramic bowl for cats! It's far too heavy for them to move.


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

I use a bird food bowl that you screw on 
See the photos. In Australia they are about $15-$20 but amazing, quarantine to never spill! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I use heavy porcelain dishes.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I'm going to try out the ceramic bowls  I had no idea there were so many different types of water bottles available! My girl just makes a mess of EVERYTHING she possibly can and I'm hoping this will help a lot.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

Ceramic food dishes. I bet the twist & lock crocks would work well too.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yup regular hanging water bottles & ceramic dishes...I paid 6bucks each for mine...but I got cute ones from Petsmart that are shaped like a lettuce lmao!


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I use these for food: http://www.amazon.com/CorningWare-French-White-7-Ounce-Ramekins/dp/B00080QK5Q I got 4 of them at Goodwill for 50 cents each

I have these for treats: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754286&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo and I also have one larger white version of them that I use for food but I prefer the ramekins above.

We have two of these 8 oz water bottles: http://www.petland.com/small-animal/small-pet-waterers-feeders/lixit-glass-water-bottle-16oz.html They're glass and go on the outside of the cage.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I use the water bottle that hangs out side the cage. Then a plastic dog food dish for their food, which they can move, but not flip over. And for their veggies and fruits, I use a parakeet dish that just hangs over the bars of the cage.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

I use some cheapies...plastic cat food type bowls & the water bottles that hang from outside of cage.
They never knock over anything, but some rats tend to move things more than others.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I use a small, but heavy reptile food dish for my boys' food. You can pick one up at your local pet store for fairly cheap (got mine from PetSmart) and they can't knock it over at all. Not to mention they are easy to clean. I have a top-loader water bottle that works well. Water dishes are just too messy.


----------



## abisillyface (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a basic water bottle from Walmart that hangs outside the cage so my boys can't move it. Their food dish is an old porcelain teacup from an old dish set. :3


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I dont use a food bowl, they have there food scattered around the cage to encourage them to work for it (something i would recommend to anyone as its far better for there mental stimulation).

I use coup cups (parrot/brid stainless steel things that hang on the bars) for there water bowl and use ferplast Drinky water bottles that fasten outside the cage (150ml)


----------



## RatGirl_Red (Nov 26, 2012)

i use ceramic too, super easy to clean like stainless steel. 

i use a glass water bottle too because plastic is hard to clean 100%. i soak all pet dishes and bottles once a week and wash them too. the rattys dish gets dirty quick


----------

